# Introducing Dante, my new ND buck. :)



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some photos of Dante. He is only 9 months old, so he still has growing to do, including getting ridiculously fluffy and getting some enormous horns. Lol.

Bet you can't guess how much he cost me.




























Problem is, he is wild and crazy. Owner said he was a sweetheart, but her definition must mean mow you down and drag you across the yard. Lol. I'm sure he'll come around. Spirit really has since I got her, and she was wild. Thats the problem with buying allot of grade stock from ranches who just have goats.... allot of them just don't handle them at all or only to milk or take general care of them at which point they must do so roughly because their goats sure don't seem to like people.

EDIT: And the ad said he had one registered parent. I forgot to ask, but she is good about responding to my emails, so I emailed her about it. I know I still can't register him with most assoc. but I'd like to know a little about his lineage if I can.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is a photo of his other side, just in case you wonder what it looks like. Lol.....Which is pretty much the same as the other!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow he is really nice. I think he will make some pretty babies and some nice looking ones too


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Great looking little buck! I like him a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

He is nice!

Maybe try checking this one out? http://www.nmga.net/


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he looks great! :greengrin: yes..I've had wld goats come around and become tame, lots of work though...still working on odin.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking young man! He looks very good , nice on his feet too: strong pasterns and straight legs :thumbup: 

The more he is handled the better he will be, though some boys will still keep their cautious demeaner.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I am very excited about him. I don't even mind the smell. Lol. The one thing I wish I could improve on...or two things rather, is length of body and length of FACE. Its a little short. I like the longer, more elegant look my doe and doeling have. I am hoping that crossing him on my doe will make a nice combo.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He is very cute! Congrats!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you get to see his parents at all?
beth


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope. The lady kept saying his dad was around but she didn't know where he was. She had a large property and apparently he was allowed to roam. I will ask her if she can dig up photos at all to email me.


----------

